# My first try at birding with my 2000mm lens.



## 480sparky (Dec 23, 2011)

Went on a service call this morning, drove by a nearby pond and saw a dozen cars along size the road. At first, I thought there was one hell-uv-an accident. Then I saw everyone out with cameras, but by the time I realized that I was past them.

So on my way home, I noticed what the attraction was......... about twenty or so bald eagles. So I got home and loaded up my camera gear, along with my Celestron 2000mm telescope with T-adapter & Nikon F adapter.

This is the first shot I've been able to work with so far:








Nikon D7000, 2000mm f/8 lens, 1/800th sec., ISO 400 subject about 1,000 feet away. Captured in raw, edited in NX2 (color correcting, sharpening, slight cropping.


----------



## jake337 (Dec 23, 2011)

Although I think the Bokeh is somewhat dreadfull, I still like it! It's different and I always wondered what a wildlife shot with a telescope would look like. Very cool.  Its pretty crazy how shallow of a DOF you get being 1000 feet away.


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 23, 2011)

pretty wild! 1000 feet? Cool!


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 23, 2011)

cgipson1 said:


> ..... 1000 feet? ......



What I figured using Google Earth.


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 23, 2011)

Second edited image:






This one was probably 1200 ft. out, so it needed a bit more cropping.


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 23, 2011)

One more:


----------

